# Anyone in Wales? 2 gorgeous boys desperately need homes :(



## cymru_am_byth! (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi, I live in South Wales (in the Merthyr Tydfil area) and desperately need to rehome the last 2 of my babies  

My boyfriend's mother has been taken ill in Greece and as a result we have to fly out there as soon as possible.. We've been able to find homes for all of my babies (I had 15 altogether   ) except these 2.

I'd be willing to give them to a good home for free, as long as I know they'll be well looked after and happy.

I have 1 black hooded buck and 1 topaz hooded. Both are 6 months old and are inquisitive, calm and laid back boys. It kills me to let them go but boarding them isn't an option as we've got no idea how long we'll be in Athens 

If anyone near the area (or I'd even be willing to travel for a few hours if needed) is able to take them in, let me know and I'll get back to you asap.


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone in Wales? 2 gorgeous boys desperately need homes*

Hi I do have a spare rat cage at the moment and was looking into getting a couple of new babies...I live in Bradford which may be too far away for you to travel? But if ya needed it I could take them in, and ya could see how well treated my other babies are, and give them big cuddles  If ya need to speak properly just message me and we will sort something out, the distance may be too far though ?


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

I live seriously close to Merthyr, i live in Ebbw Vale, but unfortunatley i am also looking for homes for my boys too. I have 6, only 2 months old. I rescued thier mum about 3 months back and didnt realise that she was pregnant. I have 6 females, and can't have males too. I don't want to give them to a pet store because you don't know where they are going. :-[ But at the moment the lil ones are going through a rough patch, they have sarcoptic mites, I am treating it. As soon as it clears i will be looking for good homes too, also willing to travel to see the lil fella's have a good home! 

Hope you have found good homes for your boys though, 
Best of luck


----------

